# Pedigree cats + outside.



## GritsNGravy (Mar 23, 2007)

Does anyone know which pedigree (pure breed) cats can be outdoor cats aswell as indoor? Most people say pedigree cats are indoor cats and should never be let outside (only in a cat run as they are too domesticated and prone to ilness and capture unlike a mixed breed moggy), is this true?

I was wondering if that is true which of the pedigree cats can be outdoors and left to roam freely with a cat flap always open. Thanks.


----------



## Nemrai (Apr 15, 2005)

I haven't experienced anything that suggests that purebred cats are any less equiped to handle the outdoors than common housecats. Of-course, like with any cat, you need to consider where you live. If I lived next to a busy road or somewhere with a high denisty of animals that could pose a danger to the cat, I wouldn't let it outside either.

I'm most familiar with norwegian forest cats, and those are pretty hardy kitties. More than capable of handling the outdoors


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 9, 2007)

Hello,
I guess it depends on a lot of things.A few would be:

1st on the list is whether or not the cat is altered. If the cat is intended to be bred, it should not be outside for all the obvious reasons.

I would think the breed would be a consideration. A Persian or a ragdoll, etc. might not fair so well. Bengals and ocicats (sp?) and other fancy or rare breeds might attract unwanted attention from cat-nappers. Abyssinians are supposed to almost require outdoor exercise, but they are also a very popular cat and may be snatched.

Also some all white species can be very susceptible to sunburn. And a hairless variety is definitely out of the question.

As far as being prone to illness, I guess it depends on the cats lineage. If it came from the reputable breeder, I am not sure that is a problem. Proneness to injury is the question.

My neighbor’s Maine ****, does just fine and likes to come over to my yard and dig my mulch into nice little piles :? and occasionally serenade my kitty 8O .

I think a leash and maybe an outdoor enclosure would be the best bet.

regards,
Brian


----------



## kana (Apr 23, 2004)

I guess when I see a roaming cat I think it is either a stray or neglected. It has something to do with my belief that if you have an animal then it should be kept indoor unless it is a cow or other farm animal.

My purebred cat would be a victim of cat snatching if he ever got outside. Maybe I'm just biased, but he'd be a prize for anyone that found him. He looks like a baby cougar and is extremely loving and friendly.
I just wouldn't risk it even if he were a mixed breed. My pets are like my children and I don't want to risk losing them to theft or accident.


----------



## GritsNGravy (Mar 23, 2007)

thanks for the replies, hmmm...i live in a rural suburbia(foresty village) on a very quiet bendy road, today when i went for a walk i saw a tonkinese on the top of a car sitting down that let me strke him i never saw that before. ive never heard of any psycho cat nappers who want to rehome cats around here or in london in general although if i were one of them i could of easily took that cat away today i saw which is a worry and im sure there are people like that around.

those that keep the cats indoors only, how do you open a window when its hot e.t.c? do the cats actually have no intention of going out or do they try to escape?

are there micro chips that track cats using GPS?

my old cat wasnt one of those who ran away from strangers outside e.t.c and he was never kidnapped and lived to 17, is that reinforcing?

thanks again.


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

GritsNGravy said:


> how do you open a window when its hot e.t.c?


Well, I think most of us who keep cats indoors can open windows because the windows are screened in...


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

To help answer your original question, cats with long hair wouldn't do as well outside because it would get tangled and matted.


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Bethany said:


> At any rate, I doubt the OP is going to have the sort of problems you're describing: in the UK I don't think people are going to decide they need to kidnap and rehome other people's indoor-outdoor cats.


I have a broken hearted friend in Leicester whose favorite cat was stolen repeatedly by a neighbor. She got him back several times, but then the man grabbed him again, and kept him indoors. The police would not help. She was very upset, of course.


----------



## Zalensia (Aug 25, 2003)

As many of you know from previous posts Vienna (my cat) was taken by the man across the road.
Ok he was nice and offered to stop letting her in his house and feeding him, but I figured she was happier there than with me. He looks after her and we get regular feedback on how she is.


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Bethany said:


> Maine Coons? They're outdoorsy cats. Although, really, my understanding is that if you go to a good breeder your purebred cat should be perfectly healthy.


I have a Maine **** from a reputable breeder and my contract says that I agree to keep her an indoor cat unless she is outside leashed or in a secure enclosure. As did all the contracts of all of the breeders I considered purchasing from. I think that would be the case for any reputable breeder for any breed (in the US anyway).


----------

